# LATHE BOOKS AND SUPPLIES.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I did it.

I bought a lathe from HF.

7" x 10" 

Like my welding excapade I have never done this before.

Anyone got a some input Basic Books I could read to get Started?

What about Supplies? You know Things you gouge metal With and the like? 

Accessories.?

On line do it your self medical facilities? 


Links? 


JJ


----------



## plewitzke (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this site. Good bunch of people. www.homemodelenginemachinist.com There are several other sites out there that you can get all the help and info you may need to get the most out of your new toy. Most importantly, how to safetly operate it. A lathe is a versatile piece of equipment and can compliment your hobbies. Please take time to learn the safety proceedures. Have fun. 
Pete


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

You might want to try the following...

*Little Machine Shop - Books: The Care and Operation of a Lathe*

*Little Machine Shop - Books: How to Run a Lathe* 

*Little Machine Shop - Books: Running An Engine Lathe* 

*Little Machine Shop - Getting Started with Mini Lathe Tooling *

*mini-lathe.com*


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

John
Do you know a person with experience that might come over and give you an hour of instruction, maybe a trade school instructor, get a one on one basic instruction then the instructional books will make alot more cense. Say John are you still working towards a CNC plasma, and did you get your forks on you loader bucket?
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By denray on 25 Jul 2009 08:53 PM 
John
Do you know a person with experience that might come over and give you an hour of instruction, maybe a trade school instructor, get a one on one basic instruction then the instructional books will make alot more cense. Say John are you still working towards a CNC plasma, and did you get your forks on you loader bucket?
Dennis 
The Plasma cutter is on hold for three reasons.

1. The plasmacutter it's self. Have not found one at right price.

2. The computer is still being used by a printing press. Soon as I get the new one to work I will have a computer for the CNC machine

3. It is too hot out to weld the gantry. 

The forks! Yes I did get the forks back on the Loader. With the help I got from my post about welding I have inproved my welding skills by 70% The pointers and encouragement you guys gave me was fantastic.


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 


One of the all time classic beginner's books for the lathe is: How to Run a Lathe by the South Bend Toolworks Co.  There must be 20 editions by now, and it is still in print.

If you PM me your email address, I can send you a pdf of an old version. Or you could join the YahooGroups South Bend Lathe community (there are something like 10 different groups) and download it from their files section, along with a ton of other stuff.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/southbendlathe/?yguid=352159818

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/southbendlathe2/?yguid=352159818

There is also a separate group just for 7-12 mini lathes: 


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/7x12minilathe/ 
Brian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd love a copy also please! 

[email protected] 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By John J on 25 Jul 2009 01:59 PM 
Ok I did it.

I bought a lathe from HF.

7" x 10" 


/// YaY! That's exactly what I've got. One of the first things you need to do is tear it down, clean the cosmoline and dead insects out, oil it with 30wt motor oil, and put it back together. Go to the thread on tools where I described all that stuff to SE18. There are two mini mill sites, one tells you how to take it down and tune it up. Someone below already listed them. It's okay to run it and play with it, but if you want to do anything serious, you've got to clean it up and work out the mis-tolerances. Part of the price you paid to save $.

Like my welding excapade I have never done this before.

Anyone got a some input Basic Books I could read to get Started?

/// The South Bend one someone mentioned.

What about Supplies? You know Things you gouge metal With and the like? 

/// They're called 'tool bits', and you need to get the size that fits your tool holder. I hear that different runs come with different sized, either 1/4" or 5/16". Go to MicroMark to get a picture of what all goes with one of those lathes. You WILL need a dial indicator, stand and the small bits that come with one. You'll also need a pair of good calipers and a micrometer.

Accessories.?

/// If you're disgustingly rich, get a collet set and drawbar. Your work will be more accurate. The chuck is okay, probably. See my post earlier today. YOu might want a 4 jaw chuck, makes mounting odd shaped stuff easier. Not to mention, 'possible'. By all means get a ball bearing tailstock center, you'll thank yourself. While you're spending money, consider getting the Imperial (SAE) lead screws. It'll make working so much easier, as with the metric ones, you dial in ~.065"/turn on the dials, which are marked .050". Else, get a long reach dial indicator for each axis and mount it--the sites will show/tell you how. That's what I'm going to do.

On line do it your self medical facilities? 

1. No loose cuffs.
2. NEVER leave your chuck jaw tool in the chuck, no matter how soon you intend to come back.
3. Respect it. 

P.S. Get a cutoff tool (some call 'em parting tool'). You'll need one badly. Probably, if you buy that pack of pre-ground general lathe cutting tools from Micro, you'll get to work sooner, but learn to grind your own.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of thing I would say. Many books are geared for industrial practice. Not many are aimed directly at the hobby machinist. I would strongly recommend any book by Kozo Hiroaka, especially either his Climax book or the Pennsy Switcher book. Kozo shows machining, fabrication and silver soldering techniques that are 100% applicable to us hobbyists. Bottom line: he's the authority.

Tee Publishing in the UK is another good source. Their stuff is all "old school" UK practice. The Brits are very good at squeezing maximum capability out of minimal equipment.


http://www.teepublishing.co.uk/index.php


I get raw material stock from McMaster-Carr, OnLine Metals or Metal Express. Basically which ever one has what I need or shopping for the best price.

http://www.mcmaster.com

http://www.onlinemetals.com/
http://www.metalexpress.net

For tools and other supplies, McMaster-Carr or Travers Tool. 

https://www.travers.com/Default.asp

For tool bits, drill bits, taps, dies etc stay away from anything Chinese. They are absolute junk. Stay away from Grizzly, Harbor Freight and even Enco for these. McMaster-Carr and Travers sell good stuff.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bob,

I went to that Tee pub site and put in a request for cost of book + shipping for David Fenner's 'Mini Lathes'. It advertises itself to be a source of upgrades that can be performed, and I wanted to verify the HF one is covered. Have you ever dealt with these folks?

Thanks for the site info, incidentally. I'm a tad underwhelmed by the two sites here, because the first thing they seem to want to do is put on a bigger chuck, and I doubt the headstock on mine needs anything like that.

As an aside, I'm surprised to find that the cost of raw stock from McMaster-Carr is cheaper than local purchase. Do you count shipping as part of the cost?

Les


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Les: I have ordered from Tee. They are a good outfit. You place an order with them and they email back to you the shipping options. You have to answer how you want it shipped and they get it out. The best way to pay is by major credit card, since there is a currency exchange to deal with. They take care of that. 

I am not familiar with the book you want to get. I get LBSC loco plans from them.

On-Line Metals and Metal Express are usually cheaper than McMaster-Carr. Metal Express sells stock by the inch while On-Line sells randoms drops at very reduced rates. McMaster-Carr carries a wider variety and some unusual shapes.


As for shipping, I don't pay as much attention as I should. You pay either sales tax or shipping (or both). Besides, there is absolutely nothing available in Las Vegas anyway.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, et al: By the way, check out Little Machine Shop. They have a ton of stuff for the 7" mini lathes and other small lathes and mills too. I got stuff for my Atlas 6" from them. They show the comparability of their accessories for lathes of different manufacture. Really handy for decision making.


http://www.littlemachineshop.com/default.php


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello John,

A great source of supplies is MSC. Catalog of 5,000 plus pages, they take small orders, will deliver in 1 or 2 days. 

www.mscdirect.com

Also American Model Engineering Supply
at 

www.americanmodeleng.com
A good source of mode lhex cap screws to a scale size, wrenches and threading tools. 

Coles Power Models www.colespowermodels.com has a good source of books. They have changed owners at least twice from when the Coles family ran the business. I have not made any recent order.

One of my favorite lathe books is The Amateur's Lathe by L.H. Sparey.

I have the South Bend Lathe book, its OK but this was written
for industrial apprentice training, my hobbyist 

Both are a bit dated but informated. 

Can't help with the on the online medical facilities.


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've bought from Lindsay books before, http://www.lindsaybks.com

Lots of good stuff on lathes, machine work, etc. although some, okay most, is more industrial oriented.

Bill


----------

